# Electrical appliances



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi looking for appliances such as fridge/freezer, washing machine and dishwasher. Went to by Bosh. And and the sales lady informed that Balay appliances are Bosh made in Spain? Anyone know this brand and if it is the same and just as good. Or can anyone recommend a good make of goods here? Please advise.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> Hi looking for appliances such as fridge/freezer, washing machine and dishwasher. Went to by Bosh. And and the sales lady informed that Balay appliances are Bosh made in Spain? Anyone know this brand and if it is the same and just as good. Or can anyone recommend a good make of goods here? Please advise.


I have a Balay washing machine which is just under 13 years old and has been very reliable (now that I've said that it will break down today). The only problem we ever had with it was that one day the glass panel in the door shattered for no apparent reason, the machine was empty and not in use. Still a mystery, but I emailed the spares supplier detailed in the user manual and they replied immediately to confirm they could supply a new one, I could either collect it from their depot in Málalga or have it delivered to the door, cash on delivery (they didn't even want a credit/debit card number) for just €6 extra. Very good service, and I will buy another one when this one finally gives up the ghost.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Balay is owned by Bosch but I'm not sure that makes the brand as good as Bosch, they are two separate things really.
You can definitely buy Bosch products in Spain at place like Wortens or Media Markt, personally I would stick with the brands you know.

LG, Samsung, Siemens, Whirlpool etc are all available.
Finding a good Range Cooker is a harder task though.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Galaxy is a good functional brand but Bosh is a bit higher quality and a bit more expensive. We just remodeled our kitchen with all top of the line Bosh appliances. The Induction range is phenomenal and we can cook a half a deer in the oversized oven.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Galaxy is a good functional brand but Bosh is a bit higher quality and a bit more expensive. We just remodeled our kitchen with all top of the line Bosh appliances. The Induction range is phenomenal and we can cook a half a deer in the oversized oven.


Our washing machine is a sauber, the fridge down here is a Thor, the fridge freezer in the main kitchen is a Lynx and the upright large freezer is a (can't remember) but so far 7 years, all have functioned without problems.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Would Bosch do instead? Bosch Electrodomésticos / Innovación para tu vida


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Simon22 said:


> Would Bosch do instead? Bosch Electrodomésticos / Innovación para tu vida




This comment makes no sense at all if you read the other posts!


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes I know what the brand is and how it's spelt thanks! Thank you all for your help. Very informative. Thanks! Just needed helpful advice. Thanks to those they have given it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have found that the best policy is to buy through your local electrical shop. It helps to support local commerce and provide local employment so that some time in the future when you need something urgently, your local shop will still be there and you won't have to go a long way to find what you want or wait for Amazon, or whoever, to deliver.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks we have been to several stores today that were open, surprisingly! Within a few minutes drive. And seen some great deals on Balay and Bosch at the moment. But think Bosch wins as they have quiet motors and more energy efficient than some of the other brands in the cheaper makes. Our kitchen is open plan as seems normal here. So quiet motors sound quite nice...if they really are that is? Had Miele in UK but do not want to go that expensive at our time of life now. Bosch seem good value even even if going towards the higher prices. Still affordable and have a good reputation and better they do a fingerprint proof stainless steel finish on them. So guess that's it . Thanks guys!


----------



## Espanada (Jul 22, 2014)

Balay is owned by the Siemens Group. Siemens-Bosch-Balay, as-so in descending order of 'market'. Balay is the low-cost option and perhaps has a lesser reputation, but who knows if that equates directly with the quality.

Same structure as Electrolux-AEG-Zanussi for example. It's very common in appliances.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

Espanada said:


> Balay is owned by the Siemens Group. Siemens-Bosch-Balay, as-so in descending order of 'market'. Balay is the low-cost option and perhaps has a lesser reputation, but who knows if that equates directly with the quality.
> 
> Same structure as Electrolux-AEG-Zanussi for example. It's very common in appliances.


I've got several Bosch appliances and so far (8 years) they've all performed flawlessly. I think the owners of Bosch have done well because in reality, they are mid range and mid priced (my single oven was €250 from memory) but are perceived as slightly better and more expensive than they actually are. Coming from Miele you will notice a step down in quality but if it lasts 10 years (when its internal self destructive chip is activated) that'll do for me. 

I saw an AEG and Electrolux fridge freezer side by side the other day and apart from a different handle, they looked identical. Doesn't mean they haven't used cheaper parts to make it but it does make you wonder what am I getting for the more expensive AEG?

AEG - Electrolux - Zanussi being the order by the way...from an old kitchen/appliance salesman


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Our washing machine is a sauber, the fridge down here is a Thor, the fridge freezer in the main kitchen is a Lynx and the upright large freezer is a (can't remember) but so far 7 years, all have functioned without problems.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


The large upright freezer is an Electrolux bought from the village shop.


----------

